

Beyond vi - Towards a modern command mode - artost
http://e-texteditor.com/blog/2010/beyond-vi

======
Autre
You cannot really suggest a vi replacement that runs on non-UNIX. Sorry, I'd
like to try it out.

~~~
artost
Actually the source is available and quite a few people have made it run on
Linux. From what I hear it is still pretty unstable on Linux, but if a few
gurus grabbed hold of it, it would probably quickly get up to speed.

~~~
wwortiz
I think it probably could have been working on linux with outside contributors
if the license[1] did not contain strict requirements such as maintaining
licensing.

So the source is indeed available but it isn't really open so it hurts in
outside contributions.

[1] <http://github.com/etexteditor/e/blob/master/docs/license.txt>

~~~
BrandonM
What problem do you have with the license? It doesn't require any release of
source and it doesn't prevent sale of the software. It looks a lot like a BSD
license.

~~~
anthonyb
I'm guessing this part:

    
    
      * Any redistribution, in whole or in part, must retain full licensing functionality, without any attempt to change, obscure or in other ways circumvent its intent.
    

That would imply that you have to keep the binary blobs, and that you wouldn't
be allowed to reverse engineer them (say, if the E-text editor guy goes out of
business).

~~~
BrandonM
It sounds to me like reverse engineering would be fine. All it says is that
redistribution must retain the license as-is with no attempt to change or
obscure _the license_.

~~~
anthonyb
That's "licensing functionality", which is not necessarily just the license
itself. Given that the original program is licensed ($49 or something), that
seems pretty clear to me - particularly given that otherwise it's a BSD
licence, so clauses 1-2 cover the case that you mention.

Obviously the only real test of the wording is in court, but it'd be enough to
make some people steer clear of it.

------
adolph
Oh sweet, I hadn't noticed the new feature and I've been looking at a bridge
from my current text editors (e and BBEdit) to vim. Thanks for linking to
this.

------
alinajaf
I was paying attention up to the part where you make it start in insert mode
for use with the mouse, menus etc. I like working in the terminal, with as
little mouse action as humanly possible, and (for crying out loud) in normal
mode. Normal mode is where the action happens, and I'm fairly sure I'm not the
only vim user who feels that way.

The commands definitely look interesting though.

~~~
alextgordon
Most windows users will not be familiar with modal editing, so making it start
in insert mode is a good choice to avoid alienating users.

On the other hand, this would be a good preference.

